
An update on our political ads policy - dominik
https://blog.google/technology/ads/update-our-political-ads-policy
======
fooey
Their misleading ad policy is pretty milquetoast

> making demonstrably false claims that could significantly undermine
> participation or trust in an electoral or democratic process

> we expect that the number of political ads on which we take action will be
> very limited

From the description, I can't tell if a hypothetical ad buy from AOC claiming
Lindsey Graham supports the Green New Deal would be allowed or not, but my
sense is it would be

